

Why don't more people practice TDD? - sebrose
http://claysnow.co.uk/pages/tdd-questionnaire

======
dalke
How old is that survey? Will the results and any analysis be posted? When is
that expected to happen?

The RSS feed is updated twice a year, and mentions nothing of this survey.

~~~
sebrose
The survey is new - it went live last night.

The results will be published on claysnow.co.uk in April 2012. They will
inform a session being presented at ACCU 2012
<http://accu.org/index.php/conferences> and the slides will be made public.

A blog post later this week will give further details.

~~~
dalke
Thanks!

